# U/S showed a follicle. Is ovulation on its way?



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not TTC at the moment







not avoiding, per se, but not actively avoiding or trying. I still haven't had PPAF, I'm nursing my baby who will be 9 months next week. She still isn't eating very much solid food. (*cough*nursaholic*cough).

I had an ultrasound today to check for ovarian cysts. I've been having pain in my right ovary and my midwife thought that it felt "full". The techs were talking amongst themselves and said something along the lines of "Oh, it's a follicle, no cysts. I'm not going to measure the follicle."

So I know there's a follicle.







I took an OPK test this afternoon, wondering if it would be +, but the test line was about 1/4 as dark as the control line.

Do you think ovulation is in my future? I'm excited to be possibly getting my fertility back.

PS: My small vent: I have a REALLY retroverted uterus and transvaginal ultrasounds are horrible


----------



## brichole1214 (Dec 1, 2009)

I feel your pain on the transvaginal u/s though i don't have a retroverted uterus. (I went through fertility treatments from November 09 to March 10 to get pregnant with this little one and because VERY familiar with the WONDERS of the transvaginal u/s!!! ANYWAYS...I would be a little disturbed that they didn't measure that follicle because if it was getting closer to being 14mm or bigger you have a chance that you could ovulate that follicle and get pregnant. (it doesn't sound like it would be all that horrible if you did catch the eggie...but incase you just aren't ready yet lol) It sounds like your fertility could be returning. Did you get a chance to see the follicle that they saw or was it just on a screen that the tech could see? (At my OB and RE office there was a screen on the wall that I could look at and see everything they were doing) G/L and if you wouldn't mind another little one i'd say go ahead with the BDing lol because ovulation could come soon...though you really can't tell without constant monitoring of that follice. Sometimes they get to a certain size and then they can shrink back up....


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Ahh, thanks that was helpful









Nope, I didn't get to see the screen. The ultrasound machines at our hospital aren't the coolest














My old OB office, when I had DD1, had 2 screens on the machine- one for the tech and one right next to the patient's face, lol.

But yeah, I don't think they measured it because they were really looking for a cyst.. follicles are normal, lol.

I'm not trying to get pregnant right now though. If I do, I won't feel doomed, but my house is far too small and one more person in here would be seriously pushing it right now!


----------



## brichole1214 (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL i totally understand the space issue!!!! We are facing that right now and having to put the baby's crib in my 6 yo DD's room until we can get a bigger place!!! It is getting crowded fast and there will only be 4 of us soon!!!! At least i'm finally having another one though lol....the 7 year to the day (i'm due on my daughter's 7th birthday) distance between them has been a challenge in it's self!!!


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 

I'm not trying to get pregnant right now though.

Um, if you're not avoiding, you're trying.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tessie* 
Um, if you're not avoiding, you're trying.

Well that wasn't necessary. I have _tried_ in the past. Right now, I am not TRYING, I am not AVOIDING. If it happens, it happens, and I will feel blessed if it does. I'm willing to bet that you (and a few others who have PMed) me wouldn't have mentioned that if it weren't for my age and current life situation.

Avoiding (preventing) doesn't coincide with our spiritual beliefs, anyhow. No, I don't care to discuss those- my spirituality is my spirituality- and I am not going to attempt to defend it, and I think any offense against it would violate the UA anyhow.

This thread isn't about whether or not I get pregnant- let's stay on track. I was wondering if I was going to get my fertility back or not. I tend to function better with my "normal" hormonal fluctuations. Right now, things are wonky because of breastfeeding.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 
Well that wasn't necessary. I have _tried_ in the past. Right now, I am not TRYING, I am not AVOIDING. If it happens, it happens, and I will feel blessed if it does. I'm willing to bet that you (and a few others who have PMed) me wouldn't have mentioned that if it weren't for my age and current life situation.

Avoiding (preventing) doesn't coincide with our spiritual beliefs, anyhow. No, I don't care to discuss those- my spirituality is my spirituality- and I am not going to attempt to defend it, and I think any offense against it would violate the UA anyhow.

This thread isn't about whether or not I get pregnant- let's stay on track. I was wondering if I was going to get my fertility back or not. I tend to function better with my "normal" hormonal fluctuations. Right now, things are wonky because of breastfeeding.

I have no idea how old (or young) you might be. And your spiritual beliefs are, of course, none of my business. However, it is true to say that if you're having unprotected sex then you are technically trying, even if you aren't bothered either way about the result.

I have no idea about your life situation. Is there something going on that makes you think now wouldn't be a good time for another baby?

If you have a follicle then it's likely you will be ovulating soon, breastfeeding or not. I guess you'll find out in a couple of weeks when either you get af or a positive pregnancy test.


----------

